# IVF - BFN --- Natural Ovulation???



## jojo32 (Jan 21, 2007)

Hi again everyone
Just had 1st BFN on IVF. It is 14 days since the dreaded AF started. I am wondering as I don't usually ovulate myself how likely it is that I am ovulating this month following those glorious mind bending drugs?
I ask this as for 2 days I feel like I have been kicked in my left side and the last time I felt like this was ovulating on clomid.
I know its prolly my over ambitious imagination but i just wondered?!
Thanks
Jojo


----------



## kitykat (Sep 21, 2006)

I does provoke ovulation in some women after IVF drugs. No harm in being a little bit hopeful I suppose. We've kept trying   just in case!!!


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Jojo i'm sooo sorry i haven't replied sooner hun  i did mean to but must of got side tracked, from what i have heard quite a few people fall pg naturally after ivf cycles makes you wonder if all those drugs can kick start your cycles   good luck hun lets hope you are one of the few

pam xx


----------

